
Why Startups Aren't Hiring You - akouri
https://medium.com/@andrewkouri/why-startups-arent-hiring-you-822b2932d1c2
======
patientplatypus
"You" can always try harder and one day you might get hired. But as more work
is becoming outsourced or automated this sort of advice only means the "you"
who gets the job is forcing someone else not too. Startups aren't hiring
because there is a massive collection of desperate people and they only select
a tiny minority.

~~~
brucephillips
A glut of qualified candidates is a problem faced by exactly zero startups.

------
chmaynard
After 30+ years working for various for-profit companies on both coasts, I
came to realize how deeply futile and demeaning our current system of
employment is, for everyone concerned. I don't have a solution, but I know
that if I had to do it again, I would never try to get employed for any
reason.

